# duno where to get HPS ? (i live in london)



## bud boy (Feb 12, 2006)

ppl i jus wanto kno. all these sites ppl give to get HID lights from are always american. i live in england and im looking for cheap deals i dont kno any shops in london with HID's. does anyone kno if i can order from america or where da hell i can get one  . any help ?


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 12, 2006)

Check out this website. They have every thing from flouros and nutrients to 1000w HPS with MH conversions. It's the cheapest website that I've seen that has full set-ups.
http://www.insidesun.com/


----------



## Mutt (Feb 12, 2006)

some places in the US will ship to England, but for extradollars. in you case extra pounds.

Just do a google and add your country name. I found a bunch that way.

http://www.growell.co.uk/f/fulham/London.html


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 13, 2006)

when all else fails try ebay.


----------

